# Gucci x Disney



## baninny

Thoughts on this Gucci x Disney collaboration? Dropping 1/3/2020. Couldn’t find a thread on this


----------



## Miss World

baninny said:


> Thoughts on this Gucci x Disney collaboration? Dropping 1/3/2020. Couldn’t find a thread on this


Very cute!


----------



## katg519

baninny said:


> Thoughts on this Gucci x Disney collaboration? Dropping 1/3/2020. Couldn’t find a thread on this



anyone have intel on prices?


----------



## baninny

katg519 said:


> anyone have intel on prices?


They’re all posted on Gucci website already. Just search Disney. Here are some.


----------



## snibor

Interesting take on year of the rat.


----------



## fabuleux

Definitely not for me. I’ve never been a Disney fan.


----------



## ildera5

I like it! It is my year so I am going to have to control myself .. lol.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

For me it seems like a missed opportunity to be more creative! It’s cute but I would have loved more subtle nods to Disney as well, and different colours. For example, a red GG embossed bag with a silver clasp (to signify mickey’s red pants) and perhaps black mouse ears over the rim. That would’ve been so much cuter (to me)!


----------



## eunaddict

I grew up a disney fan, but I'mma sit this one out. 

It feels lazy.


----------



## Miss Dale

Growing up, I loved Disney. But this collection doesn’t do anything for me. Maybe it will grow on me. It’s simply ok in my opinion. I was expecting more.


----------



## gagabag

I love Disney but I agree that this was just pure laziness. They didn’t even change the Mickey pose!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

I like the collection and think it is cute. I do wish however that they had a few more red colored items as its fitting for Chinese New Year. I am not a huge fan however of the smaller GG patterned items....I think a larger size would have worked better imo. Anyhow I picked up quite a few of the basics and I’m looking forward to receiving them. By the way....the packaging is absolutely beautiful (the boxes and the shopping bags) and I can’t wait to see the red envelopes!


----------



## eakiita

I really like the collection but I also do go to Disneyland quite a lot. I ordered a few things online and am excited for them to come next week!


----------



## diorme

MagpieInTraining said:


> For me it seems like a missed opportunity to be more creative! It’s cute but I would have loved more subtle nods to Disney as well, and different colours. For example, a red GG embossed bag with a silver clasp (to signify mickey’s red pants) and perhaps black mouse ears over the rim. That would’ve been so much cuter (to me)!



I totally agree! It’s a cute collection, but I was hoping they’d take a classic Disney icon and do something different...make it more fashionably adult-friendly. I’m a huge fan of Disney and I’m always looking for anything that shows it in a subtle or cool way, but most of the time I find everything too childish.


----------



## papertiger

I liked the all-black decapitated head of Micky Mouse better, this is tame and generic.


----------



## gucci girl

MagpieInTraining said:


> For me it seems like a missed opportunity to be more creative! It’s cute but I would have loved more subtle nods to Disney as well, and different colours. For example, a red GG embossed bag with a silver clasp (to signify mickey’s red pants) and perhaps black mouse ears over the rim. That would’ve been so much cuter (to me)!


You are absolutely correct!


----------



## spykitty

Do you think this will become a collectors piece?


----------



## arnott

papertiger said:


> I liked the *all-black decapitated head of Micky Mouse* better, this is tame and generic.



Where?


----------



## arnott

baninny said:


> Thoughts on this Gucci x Disney collaboration? Dropping 1/3/2020. Couldn’t find a thread on this



I like this t-shirt,  that's about it.    Anyone know the price?


----------



## arnott

I just saw this one that I like...but $800 CAD for a Mickey Mouse t-shirt?!      No thank you!







https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/wome...-for-Women/Sweatshirts-and-T-shirts-for-Women


----------



## fabuleux

arnott said:


> Where?


----------



## Alexis168

This collection reminded me of Coach.


----------



## papertiger

arnott said:


> Where?



As above, but I actually prefer the all-black version


----------



## socaltrojan

eakiita said:


> I really like the collection but I also do go to Disneyland quite a lot. I ordered a few things online and am excited for them to come next week!



what did you get? Would love to see pics when you get them!!

I am a huge Disney fan and think the packaging (boxes and bags) are super cute, but I don't think any of the items.  The collection eems so basic to me.  Doesn't seem like it's worth it to me for the high price.  Makes me sad because they could done some cute things with 'Mickey and Minnie in a more artiistic way.

$2500 for a marmont bag w Mickey printed on it? No thanks!

 I could find cuter Disney merch at Disneyland or shopdisney.

Even the coach and Kate Spade line I thought was better done and I did buy a few of those pieces.


----------



## baninny

spykitty said:


> Do you think this will become a collectors piece?


My SA said all the Mickey items will become a collectors piece...but who knows


----------



## noloc45

baninny said:


> My SA said all the Mickey items will become a collectors piece...but who knows



At my Gucci store in Orlando, everything sold out in about 3 days. They only have a few items left. I went in the day of and the card holder was sold out. My fiance and I picked up the Mickey Ace Mini Supreme sneakers which we absolutely love.

She also picked up the bigger card wallet/holder. My SA was able to locate 5 more of the regular card holders at another store in Miami and ordered us 2.

But as of last night, they only had a tiny lamp desk with just a couple of items left.


----------



## doni

So basic... they must have given the brief to a Summer trainee student. Who has now switched grades to accounting. 

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## noloc45

doni said:


> So basic... they must have given the brief to a Summer trainee student. Who has now switched grades to accounting.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.



Some times less is more. I really enjoy the design. Especially on the Ace sneakers. A simple Mickey laying down.


----------



## Soniaa

Like it because it has mickey on it and I'm a forever & ever infinity and beyond disney fan...but then again...dislike it because of the poor choice of color schemes...meh undecided


----------



## JoeyLouis

I love Disney, but PASS!! As others have said— so lazy, literal, and not creative at all. I’ll stick to Uniqlo Mickey Mouse shirts and totes.


----------



## arnott

Uniqlo is also doing a  new Mickey Mouse/Disney Collaboration.    $19.90 for a Mickey Mouse t-shirt VS $800.00 for a Mickey Mouse t-shirt.    I have a feeling the cotton on the Uniqlo t-shirt will be thicker and better quality too.  It worries me that the Gucci t-shirts are light coloured and therefore possibly thin and see-through!   While a have a white t-shirt from when Uniqlo did a collaboration with Takashi Murakami and it's thick enough to not be see-through.


----------



## fabuleux

This is not my cup of tea at all. Like others, I find it uninspired. Aside from the price tags, I see no difference between this collaboration and the Coach x Disney one. Gucci brings nothing new to the table in terms of style and design.


----------



## SnowBlossom

I ordered the medium Marmont bag. I love the vintage sketches on it and I’m super excited for it to arrive. This will be my first Gucci as I’m normally not a Gucci lover (Chanel and Hermes!) but couldn’t resist this bag.


----------



## doni

noloc45 said:


> Some times less is more. I really enjoy the design. Especially on the Ace sneakers. A simple Mickey laying down.


It is my personal opinion of course! I don’t find the designs particularly minimalist either, but I have to say, I find Ace sneakers with the Mickey laying down the nicest item. Very cute, enjoy them!


----------



## missmythology

Personally I absolutely love this collection because it’s so simple..! I think it’s the most timeless collection I’ve seen from Gucci in a while. Also Mickey is rendered very beautiful, although the position is one of the most seen..
Well but I love prints and Mickey Mouse, so I’m biased


----------



## Daisy22

I'm curious how the print would wear on the canvas vs white leather. I think the canvas seems more hard-wearing but love the Mickey/Minnie print on the Marmont pieces.


----------



## 2gr8

noloc45 said:


> At my Gucci store in Orlando, everything sold out in about 3 days. They only have a few items left. I went in the day of and the card holder was sold out. My fiance and I picked up the Mickey Ace Mini Supreme sneakers which we absolutely love.
> 
> She also picked up the bigger card wallet/holder. My SA was able to locate 5 more of the regular card holders at another store in Miami and ordered us 2.
> 
> But as of last night, they only had a tiny lamp desk with just a couple of items left.



I noticed that on the Gucci website many of these SLG’s are already sold out. At least in my country in Europe. No wonder that in Orlando this line was sold out so fast. 

Cute pieces but they are not for me either.


----------



## noloc45

2gr8 said:


> I noticed that on the Gucci website many of these SLG’s are already sold out. At least in my country in Europe. No wonder that in Orlando this line was sold out so fast.
> 
> Cute pieces but they are not for me either.



Yes, I went in the day of and the card case/holder was already sold out. So I purchased the Ace sneakers.

I went online to see if I could get the card holder online but it was no longer even listed. I contacted the SA that helped me in Miami recently and she said she had 2 available so I had my Orlando SA transfer them over and got one for myself and my fiance.

Went in Friday and everything is basically sold out. Some sneakers left but thats it.


----------



## noloc45

Daisy22 said:


> I'm curious how the print would wear on the canvas vs white leather. I think the canvas seems more hard-wearing but love the Mickey/Minnie print on the Marmont pieces.



My fiance wanted the white but she too was scared of the wear and also transfer of color from clothing onto the white. She went with the canvas and LOVES it to death. Plus it matches our Ace sneakers


----------



## Bluepup18

I really want the canvas ace sneakers.


----------



## noloc45

Bluepup18 said:


> I really want the canvas ace sneakers.



They're cool, I love mine. Fiance has the Mickey ones and the Bumble Bee ones. Its gonna be part of our engagement shoot. We're gonna head to Disney for one part and use the Mickey ones and the Bumble Bees elsewhere


----------



## Bluepup18

How does the sizes run on the ace ?thanks


----------



## noloc45

Bluepup18 said:


> How does the sizes run on the ace ?thanks



Their sizing is weird. Generally, big.

So typically I'm a 9-9.5 US. But I had to get a 7.5 for the Supreme Bees and Disney shoes.

The third pair which is the Flora edition is actually a women's collection but Im confident I can rock them lol (brings me back to my middle school days when I brought the colorful Hawaiian print shirt hype to school). Those were actually a size 10. 

Best idea is to go into the store and try a pair to find the best fit.


----------



## NanamiRyu

I just got rhyton sneakers and hot pink tee with Mickey today, from Gucci at Rue Royale, Paris.  And everyone else in that store were asking for Mickey this and Mickey that.  Gucci obviously would not have any problem selling this collection for sure.

My sis was not that fond of the collection when I showed her some pics few days ago but is now thinking of getting the hoodie and the resort wear looking shirt and pants.  AND when I showed her pics of Uniqlo stuffs (I learned about them from the posts here) she’s also planning to get few of those as well, lol.

Quality of cotton fabric btw is pretty good.  I was actually surprised by how it felt as it felt thicker than GG logo tees.


----------



## Phoenix0001

I really like it.  The bags are more subdued...the print doesn't jump out and scream "MICKEY"!  Not that there's anything wrong with a bolder design.   I can just see this fitting in better in my daily life.


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, i don’t live near a store so I would be ordering online but it appears most sizes are sold out online. I guess I’m out of luck 


noloc45 said:


> Their sizing is weird. Generally, big.
> 
> So typically I'm a 9-9.5 US. But I had to get a 7.5 for the Supreme Bees and Disney shoes.
> 
> The third pair which is the Flora edition is actually a women's collection but Im confident I can rock them lol (brings me back to my middle school days when I brought the colorful Hawaiian print shirt hype to school). Those were actually a size 10.
> 
> Best idea is to go into the store and try a pair to find the best fit.


----------



## MooMooVT

fabuleux said:


> This is not my cup of tea at all. Like others, I find it uninspired. Aside from the price tags, I see no difference between this collaboration and the Coach x Disney one. Gucci brings nothing new to the table in terms of style and design.


Hard agree. 

I grew up loving Disney but the patina has faded for a wide variety of reasons not relevant to this thread. There's nothing they could do from a collaboration perspective that I'd buy - particularly at this price.


----------



## scndlslv

I was looking high and low for something designer to commemorate my year. So although I’m not a fan of Gucci’s current trendy direction I jumped at the chance to get something from this collection. Most of it was unappealing but I decided on this hat which I love. The packaging is really nice too.


----------



## lilac28

scndlslv said:


> I was looking high and low for something designer to commemorate my year. So although I’m not a fan of Gucci’s current trendy direction I jumped at the chance to get something from this collection. Most of it was unappealing but I decided on this hat which I love. The packaging is really nice too.
> 
> View attachment 4643869
> 
> View attachment 4643867
> 
> View attachment 4643868


Love the packaging and the hat! Now I want one too


----------



## lincer

I love the canvas flap bag and the bucket bag, I wish I didn't have enough flaps in my collection.


----------



## fabuleux

scndlslv said:


> I was looking high and low for something designer to commemorate my year. So although I’m not a fan of Gucci’s current trendy direction I jumped at the chance to get something from this collection. Most of it was unappealing but I decided on this hat which I love. The packaging is really nice too.
> 
> View attachment 4643869
> 
> View attachment 4643867
> 
> View attachment 4643868


It's really a shame that the Mickey figure above the leather patch is so devastatingly mutilated by the seam...


----------



## scndlslv

fabuleux said:


> It's really a shame that the Mickey figure above the leather patch is so devastatingly mutilated by the seam...


I know! I noticed that but they've only gotten one hat in my size in two weeks since the release.


----------



## socaltrojan

scndlslv said:


> I know! I noticed that but they've only gotten one hat in my size in two weeks since the release.



would they let you order one from online to exchange it?


----------



## scndlslv

socaltrojan said:


> would they let you order one from online to exchange it?


It's sold out online.


----------



## Bumbles

Anyone got the card case and pics to share?


----------



## Pinkie*

I love it


----------



## Soniaa

I'm more captivated by the packaging than the items themselves.


----------



## socaltrojan

Bumbles said:


> Anyone got the card case and pics to share?



I got the card case and am really glad I got it.  It is much cuter than I thought.  The packaging is lovely! If you are a Disney lover than I think you will enjoy it!  I like the coated canvas in a small dose like this!  hope these pics helps you!


----------



## Bumbles

Thank you it’s very pretty indeed! 





socaltrojan said:


> View attachment 4649426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the card case and am really glad I got it.  It is much cuter than I thought.  The packaging is lovely! If you are a Disney lover than I think you will enjoy it!  I like the coated canvas in a small dose like this!  hope these pics helps you!


----------



## arnott

I went into the store yesterday to check out the items.   I was right about the T-Shirts.   They are a thin cotton and the white one would be see through!


----------



## onlyk

Love Disney.... & Gucci style too, so I finally gave up and bought a bag from the collection, the SA packed it really well and the X is safely nesting in its unique green Disney box then in this classic looking Gucci shopping bag


----------



## KEW84

scndlslv said:


> I was looking high and low for something designer to commemorate my year. So although I’m not a fan of Gucci’s current trendy direction I jumped at the chance to get something from this collection. Most of it was unappealing but I decided on this hat which I love. The packaging is really nice too.
> 
> View attachment 4643869
> 
> View attachment 4643867
> 
> View attachment 4643868


OMG I think I need it!!!!


----------



## Daisy22

onlyk said:


> Love Disney.... & Gucci style too, so I finally gave up and bought a bag from the collection, the SA packed it really well and the X is safely nesting in its unique green Disney box then in this classic looking Gucci shopping bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655064


Which one?


----------



## anumus

I just ordered this small shoulder bag. I really like the vintage look of the collection, and actually think most items look great. I also liked the silk pants, flap bag, bucket bag and the sneakers. Also t-shirts and cardigans all looked very cool. Too bad I have a very limited budget, so had to settle for one item. In Finland most items were only available for pre-order, and seems shipping will take a long time.


----------



## KEW84

anumus said:


> I just ordered this small shoulder bag. I really like the vintage look of the collection, and actually think most items look great. I also liked the silk pants, flap bag, bucket bag and the sneakers. Also t-shirts and cardigans all looked very cool. Too bad I have a very limited budget, so had to settle for one item. In Finland most items were only available for pre-order, and seems shipping will take a long time.


Great choice!


----------



## papertiger

First posted by @steph22 in the celeb thread but X-posting




By the way there's a stunning, stunning GG/Mickey print suit with a swing jacket and a high-waisted skirt in a wonderful quality fabric that's exceptionally made. Very smart and a great contradiction to carefree vibe of the accessories. Just saying


----------



## anumus

papertiger said:


> First posted by @steph22 in the celeb thread but X-posting
> 
> View attachment 4665709
> 
> 
> By the way there's a stunning, stunning GG/Mickey print suit with a swing jacket and a high-waisted skirt in a wonderful quality fabric that's exceptionally made. Very smart and a great contradiction to carefree vibe of the accessories. Just saying



and there are the lovely silk pants as well! Like the shirt too.


----------



## CassieShaw

This collection could be way better. I love Disney so I’m just going to get the card case and or the slides. Hopefully we get a better DIsney collection someday.


----------



## noloc45

CassieShaw said:


> This collection could be way better. I love Disney so I’m just going to get the card case and or the slides. Hopefully we get a better DIsney collection someday.



I really enjoyed the collection. I live in Orlando. My wife and i got the shoes and took engagement photos at Disney

In europe i saw this version of the bucket bag and sadly left it at the store...


----------



## CassieShaw

noloc45 said:


> I really enjoyed the collection. I live in Orlando. My wife and i got the shoes and took engagement photos at Disney
> 
> In europe i saw this version of the bucket bag and sadly left it at the store...


Now that bag and more solid pieces should have been released in the states. I’m not that big of a fan of all over monogram print on my bags but I would have purchased the small circular backpack, that’s now sold out in America. I do like the sneakers. Cute pic!


----------



## Saaski

I missed out on the last collab Gucci did with Disney that featured Donald duck and a friend just let me know that she got a newsletter email from Gucci that they'd be doing another one, but I haven't received any information yet. Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## anumus

Have these become collectible or something, as I just looked at vestiaire and the prices of items are much higher than when I bought my bag


----------



## onlyk

anumus said:


> Have these become collectible or something, as I just looked at vestiaire and the prices of items are much higher than when I bought my bag


people love Disney, I love Disney bags too and X Gucci certainly make them collectible!


----------



## mocha.lover

Just got a Mickey print small shoulder bag myself that I found new on eBay myself! #excited


----------



## anumus

mocha.lover said:


> Just got a Mickey print small shoulder bag myself that I found new on eBay myself! #excited


I think this is the bag I also have- I musy say it has been one of my best bag purchases as I use it all the time. Very casual and goes with everything, I get compliments on it all the time


----------

